
Saudi Aramco to Raise $25.6B in Biggest IPO Ever - tyre
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/05/business/energy-environment/saudi-aramco-ipo.html
======
nwah1
25 billion on a 1.7 trillion dollar company is very little by percentage, and
in turn the company is implicitly backed by a state that has unlimited funds.
This makes me question the point of all this.

